# diy milkers? and teat dip question



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

There's got to be a similar thread but I didn't find one when I searched so, umm...

I'm in the same boat as many where I'm dealing with some tiny teats on first-time milkers. I finally figured out milking after a week but can only milk one of my does until she finishes her food (1/4 cup if lucky) and the other kicks and jumps around as soon as I touch her udder. Definitely going to make some hobbles. I'm thinking it also might be more efficient if I got a hand-pump milker or made one myself (gotta be cheap). I read you could make them with syringes? Really? Who here has made their own or knows of a good design? Suitable for tiny teats? What should I watch for if the pump is too hard on them?

Also.. I've seen a couple brands of teat dip with .45% Chlorhexidine Gluconate. Then someone recommended Hibiclens since it is commonly available for pick-up. Hibiclens is 4% though. Does that mean it is safe to dilute?
Thanks!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe this will help?

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f202/diy-milker-181688/


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

And this maybe?

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f183/chlorhexidine-udder-wash-teat-dip-137403/


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I love my Henry milker. It so easy and simple to use. 
Www.henrymilker.com

Also, I prewash the udder with unscented baby wipes and use FightBac spray after milking


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

We have a milker redone from a Babson surge milker I got on ebay. If you need a vacuum pump than it gets a bit expensive but if you don't a couple of hundred gets you a great milker. I tried a couple of the hand ones and they were worthless.
I have all the prices and what we did for a milker on my website if you are interested. I have never had a problem, no mastitis and my little teated girls do great on it. Having to buy a pump it cost us about $700. for the whole setup. The pump was 500. 
Windingrvrfarm.com


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

A quick Google search found some references to people using human breast pumps (with some modifications) on small-teated goat breeds.... 

I wondered about this myself a few weeks ago... 

New electric, portable breast pumps can be had for just a couple hundred dollars... Used ones for 30-50% of the new price. 

The modifications involve adapting the collection "funnel" to drain the milk into 1/2 gallon jars.... It didn't seem too difficult... 

ETA: an electric breast pump works on a surge-release vacuum cycle... In case you aren't familiar with them... 
When I had to pump milk for my preemie, I swear I felt like a cow in a milking parlor sometimes... Lol.

Good luck.:mrgreen:


----------

